# Big mistake, but look at the result!



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Made the mistake of looking on a rescue page  and fell in love with this little sweetie, drove over and brought her home....

her story, she's from Ireland, found on the side of the road nearly starved, travellers had been there the day before, she's about 12 weeks old and clearly lurcher, but petite, time will tell perhaps what she is.... other than cute of course! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Meet Tottie


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

She is gorgeous! :001_wub:

Beautiful colouring! 

Looks like she has a great friend in your other dog and seems so happy despite her ordeal. She is so lucky that there were kind people who took the time to rescue her and to have you too to give her the love and life she deserves! :thumbup:

Hope you will keep us updated on Tottie!! 

That's why I never go to rescue shelters because my willpower goes right outa the window!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks so cute, what a happy ending for you both.


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

oooooo love her!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW!!!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how amazing. shes gorgeous. what a looker.
michelle x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

You are so naughty!!!! I wouldn't dare to even peep at a rescue site, too irresistable for me 

Tottie looks gorgeous, what a lucky puppy


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I would like to say something different but GORGEOUS is definitely the word that springs to mind!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my word she is gorgeous. Not surprised you couldn't resist her, she's adorable.

Will be interesting to see how she grows - keep the pics coming


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

yes will do, she's settled really well having been here for 24 hours, off training tonight, will only be a few there so she's going to come to start to meet folk


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww [my teenage DDs response]

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww [my response to pictures]

What a fantastic middle to this little girls story [well the start appears appalling and the end is waaaaaaaay off!].


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

She's sooo cute!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

No mistake, it's meant to be. I have to ask the question. What sort of heartless B........ds could just abandon a pup like that ??????


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope the training went well


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

yes, training was great, Tottie enjoyed meeting everyone, played with the children, said hi to a few dogs, no fear of anything, bless her... originating with travellers I imagine there were lots of dogs and children and in rescue it would have been noisy and lots of dogs, so it's probably quiet for her here.... lol


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

springerpete said:


> No mistake, it's meant to be. I have to ask the question. What sort of heartless B........ds could just abandon a pup like that ??????


I guess you've got it right, folk with no hearts, no consideration for life in any shape or form.... thankfully someone went by to see if anything was left behind and Tottie was saved :thumbup:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Another lucky little girl. She is gawjussss!

May she have a long healthy and happy life with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! 

Such a pity that some of the traveling community treat their animals like that, it gives them all a bad name. I live next to a large traveller site and they are wonderful to their dogs and horses.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She is beautiful  
Looks like she is going to have a great home and be spoilt with you anyway 

*Heidi*


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh isn't she just so, so cute!!!!


this is a good mistake! Is that a rough i spot behind her in the first?


----------



## anawilliams (Sep 9, 2012)

Awww, she's so adorable. At the first picture her head is kinda heart shaped.


----------



## Deldog (Jul 9, 2012)

Fabulous name as well as beautiful


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

awww, what a pretty girl..and she has def fallen on her feet now!!
(for some reason her face kinda reminds me of a rough collie.)


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

She is gorgeous! What a lovely thing of you to do to just go and rescue her.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> awww, what a pretty girl..and she has def fallen on her feet now!!
> (for some reason her face kinda reminds me of a rough collie.)


I think it's because her nose doesn't have much of a 'stop' like the collies and shelties


----------

